# What to replace girlfriend's Megane Coupe with?



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

She wants something reasonable small and stylish, I want her to have something safe and fun for me to drive. Any thoughts?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Cooper - no second thoughts...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Cooper would certainly be on my list.


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

That's what I thought but she has an adversion to BMW's.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It's not really a beemer though.

Drive one, I guarantee you'll both love it.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

CityRover


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

> That's what I thought but she has an adversion to BMW's.


Great woman!
She must surely be beautiful, intelligent, and witty.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> It's not really a beemer though.


Yes it is. Â Rover had little to zero input in project. Bar passing over the proper Mini drawings.

Alternatives for those capable of wearing a polo/rugby shirt with the collar actually turned down :

Civic CTR. No pastiche there. Black.

Peugot 206 gti 180. She's used to the Gallic aproach.

MX5. Bit small but everybody can't be wrong.

A good clean used S3. Say no more.

Seat Leon Cupra R. Such good value.

Alfa 147 twin spark. Stylish, quick and cool.

Toyota Yaris Sport. _Only joking... ;D_


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

She brought home a brochure for the C class coupe last night.......looks quite smart.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Yes it is. Â Rover had little to zero input in project. Bar passing over the proper Mini drawings.


What I meant is that it won't suffer from all the negative associations that people have with BMWs when they see the little propeller badge on the front - because it doesn't have one. It will, of course, benefit from all the positives associations with BMW - re build quality, capability and driving experience.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> She brought home a brochure for the C class coupe last night.......looks quite smart.


..quite expensive too for an interesting spec.


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Depends how much she wishes to spend.

IMO, the BMW 3 series is light years ahead of Merc. (They are not as sporty as BMW)

IMO forget Rover.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

> Rover had little to zero input in project.


Just like the CityRover then.

So the CityRover is a BMW...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> So the CityRover is a BMW...


No it's a re-badged Indian TATA. It's going to be a sales disaster for them. Perhaps Rover execs should put some of the pension funds they robbed back into NPD.... :-/


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> TATA


Is that Indian for 'complete bag o sh**e'?


----------



## gg (Oct 29, 2002)

Cooper. performance not fantastic but handling and chuckability are amazing


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

You can strike Mercedes off the list. Walked into Southampton's main dealership on Saturday and was totally ignored by the salesforce. Even the receptionist was chewing gum. Me thinks I can feel an S3 coming on.....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> . Me thinks I can feel an S3 coming on.....





> *A good clean used S3*. Â Say no more.
> 
> Seat Leon Cupra R. Â Such good value.


   

I'd check out Leon too - you could get a new 'un for used S3 money.


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

Smart Roadster? (preferably the v6 biturbo ;D)
Ford StreetKa?
Mercedes SLR?
Porsche Carrera GT?


----------

